# Performance Model 3 is really MENTAL!



## TrevP




----------



## SoFlaModel3

Yes it is!


----------



## victor

Donuts! Do nuts!


----------



## garsh




----------



## CoastalCruiser

Are you sure they are driving that car properly?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

CoastalCruiser said:


> Are you sure they are driving that car properly?


Assuming they stole it, yes, they're driving it like they stole it


----------



## teslarob

Just wait till you get to drive one...


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Assuming they stole it, yes, they're driving it like they stole it


Yep, this is the car for me. 


garsh said:


> I'll be the exact opposite.
> 
> I drive a Leaf. I have to be careful of range in order to make my round-trip commute. I have to keep my speed down on the highway.
> 
> When I get my 3, I'm going to drive it like I stole it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

teslarob said:


> Just wait till you get to drive one...


I'm assuming you've driven it?!?!?!?


----------



## teslarob

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm assuming you've driven it?!?!?!?


Maybe  It's not painful like a P100D launch, but it's fast


----------



## gwestr

If you’re wondering, that video is from the skidpad at Thunderhill Raceway in Willows,CA. It’s a popular bay area racetrack for SCCA and NASA racers, and for car clubs to rent for driving schools.

It’s also incredibly hot there in the summer, typically over 100F. I would imagine they’re testing the car on the big track, a 3.0 mile course with 15 turns. It’s pretty hard on brakes. The Model S P85D could only do about 4-5 laps there (2:12 per lap) before the battery would get too warm and the car would cut power about 30% to 50%. I would assume the Model 3 Performance has a cooling upgrade, a braking upgrade, and a regenerative clutch upgrade.


----------



## garsh

gwestr said:


> a regenerative clutch upgrade.


A what now?


----------



## gwestr

garsh said:


> A what now?


Regenerative braking has clutches. If the car is going faster and they want to use the motors to help stop it, they'd probably upgrade the clutches.

If the 18" wheels don't fit, they probably are using a 355mm, 365mm, or 380mm front brake. The clutches would let them use the smaller brake.


----------



## garsh

gwestr said:


> Regenerative braking has clutches.


No, there are no clutches.


----------



## gwestr

Yeah just reading now that regeneration is not active when the brake pedal is depressed. So it will probably need 380mm brakes.


----------



## garsh

gwestr said:


> Yeah just reading now that regeneration is not active when the brake pedal is depressed.


That is not true either. Regeneration is at full power when the accelerator is not being pressed.


----------



## Little1er

While I like large brakes, 380mm is HUGE and unnecessary


----------



## PNWmisty

Little1er said:


> While I like large brakes, 380mm is HUGE and unnecessary


Totally agree.
Except for a few test stops to wear the brake pads in, I've hardly touched my brakes in the first 2400 miles. Regen does over 90% of the braking. For normal driving, the brakes are oversized. They are powerful enough to do two emergency haul-downs in a row from 80 mph without significant fade (I haven't tested them beyond that because I'll never need more brake than that. It's only on the track, with regen turned off, that the brakes can become heat soaked after a while and start to fade. If regen is left in the default position, the brakes will never fade in normal street driving.


----------



## gwestr

It’s 4100 pounds and probably makes over 600 HP. 380mm is not overkill. 6 pistons is a good idea.

Good details from Elon today about the performance model - suspension is lowered 10mm.


----------



## Guest

gwestr said:


> It's 4100 pounds and probably makes over 600 HP. 380mm is not overkill. 6 pistons is a good idea.
> 
> Good details from Elon today about the performance model - suspension is lowered 10mm.


Agreed performance brakes are a no brainer on this performance 3 upgrade vehicle. The package proves to be an exceptional value at the $5k upgrade price point.

Although there are many everyday reasons to have performance brakes I believe Tesla upsized the brake system of the new Performance 3 Upgrade to match the increased power output as well as for enhanced stability and braking performance. 
This configuration allows for a tougher but lightweight system and enables a more rapid response and release of the brakes even under extreme loads. The pedal travel should prove to be short and the biting point precise. The larger brake discs are also an improvement for wet braking and optimum cooling.
Imagine cruising down that dark isolated stretch of highway at night while having a braking event cause you to question those standard "software improved" brakes?


----------

